

Sprint tacks $10/month charge onto unlimited smartphone plans - mikecane
http://newsroom.sprint.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=1771

======
xpaulbettsx
I love the implicit dialog here between Sprint and their customers:

    
    
      Sprint: "Hey, give us $10 extra per month"
      Customer: "What do I get for it?"
      Sprint: "Nothing, just do it. Telephones are hard."

